# Κρητικό κομματάκι: απορίες



## Theseus (Jul 19, 2018)

«Διάολε, τσ' απολειμμάρες σου,
*α δε σε τζιμπροδέσω** 
να μη γεμίσω ξενικά* 
κι ύστερα να σ΄ αλέσω».

*ΤΣΙΜΠΡΌΔΕΜΑ: το πρόχειρο δέσιμο [a man-made crimp?!!]
*ΞΕΝΙΚΟ: το καλαμπόκι 

Πηγη: kritipoliskaihoria.gr
Μ.Ι.ΙΔΟΜΕΝΕΩΣ-ΚΡΗΤΙΚΟ ΓΛΩΣΣΑΡΙΟ

H Παλαύρα μου εξήγησε τη σημασία της πρώτης αράδας:-
Αυτή είναι η προσπάθεια μου να μεταφράσω το κομματάκι έστω κι αν δεν κατάλαβα τη δεύτερη αράδα:-

Drat you!
[δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου παρά το σχολείο]
Lest I fill you with corn
And afterwards thresh you...


----------



## Theseus (Jul 20, 2018)

Είναι ο παραλήπτης ένα σκιαχτρο;


----------

